# Replacing Dell Dimension 9100 Powersupply with an Antec 500w



## CrimsonxX (Oct 21, 2008)

Im actually having the same exact problem on my Dell Dimension 9100. I just picked up an Antec 550w, replaced all cords accordingly and now when I turn it on everything seems to start up such as fans, ect. for about 3 sec and then it shuts off except for the green mobo light. Could the brand not be compatible or did it fry something maybe?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same problem as what?
What was your original problem?
Does your old supply have a 6 pin connector like this connected?


----------



## CrimsonxX (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry about the confusion, my post was moved. The problem is that I replaced my stock psu with a Antec 550w psu. Safely unplugged the old one and plugged everything in correctly (99.9% positive) It had a 4 pin connector going to the cpu and 24 to the mobo. 

Link to the Dell psu pin assignments
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9100/en/SM/techov.htm

Link to the new PSU 
http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=28550

When turned on the fan on my videocard spins and the usual sounds during start up but then completely stops after about 3 seconds. If any other info is needed let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Question is what if anything did connector P4 hook to?
Is the problem listed above your original problem if not what was?
Which diagnostic lights are light up on the front?


----------



## CrimsonxX (Oct 21, 2008)

P4 was not hooked up at all. Yes it was the original problem. There are no diagnostic lights in the front when powered on. I just checked out the reviews on newegg and it seesm like this psu has some serious compatibility issues and a lot of DOAs. I'm just gonna pack it back up and return it and pick up a different model/brand. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this Dell compatible model for the BTX board in the 9100> http://www.pcpower.com/products/description/Silencer_500_Dell/index.html

Or at NewEgg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703016


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would also do this first> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------

